# fun at range



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Slow motion kill shot with lumiknock. . 30 yards of fun..


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice Shot!
Thanks for sharing...8)


----------



## -=pjb=- (May 31, 2013)

Nice shooting. What Lbs bow and do you know what speed that is in normal time what weight/spine arrow. What kind of penetration are you seeing? Thank you.
-=pjb=-


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

-=pjb=- said:


> Nice shooting. What Lbs bow and do you know what speed that is in normal time what weight/spine arrow. What kind of penetration are you seeing? Thank you.
> -=pjb=-


50# samich sage, not sure on speed, 100 grain tip with 400 spine with a brace hieght of 8 1/4". Plenty of penetration.


----------

